# Mizuno MP - R12 Wedge Review



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All, 

I received my Mizuno MP-R12 50* Wedge last week, I had it fit to the specs of my irons, so same shaft, loft, lie and grip. First things first it is a stunning bit of kit, really clean looking at address, great shape (R12 is for Round) that inspires confidence and the grooves feel like razors. 

I was unsure about the lack of bounce options with these wedges, especially when I am used to Vokeys with every loft and bounce option you can think of. The R12 50* comes with a 6* bounce and in my mind this was the opposite of what I wanted. I did a little research before buying and the sole grind is so good that the wedge is good in pretty much anyone's hands, I can contest to this, in fact it feels so much safer and useable than my high bounce Vokeys.

People love to say how soft there forged wedges are and even more people love to laugh at those who say it and question there ability to be able to tell so I am going to sit on the fence.......... HELL no I am not! This thing feels so much softer than a Vokey. I have a regular shaft in it that may contribute to this but seriously its "like butter" it feels soft, quiet and easy to hit to quite a shocking extent. 

I think this is my new favorite club, it begs you to chip it, pitch it and smash it, after just about every chip shot I am dropping another ball and chipping again(bounce games) as it is so addictive and lovely. 

If you are in the market for a wedge I would advise that you have a play with one of these. The shape will not be for everyone but the feel, grind and addition will be.

I shall be getting a couple more in the coming months.

Alex


----------



## One Planer (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice write up Al' :thup:

I tried the R-12 wedges when I got fitted, beautiful design to the club, but I wasn't overly keen in the rounded edge.

As for the forged vs cast feel. I agree, very much horses for courses, but when I changed from my R7 irons to my MP32's. So much softer through the ball.

Most importantley........










........ Where's the pictures


----------



## Jay1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the R12 50degree in the bag as well.

I got mine when I bought a set of JPX tours but didn't get the same spec as I like the standard wedge shaft. I have to say though that really didn't initialy warm to it, despite absolutely loving the look of it. I just couldn't chip with it and was really struggling with yardage on a full shot. I had come from an old 588 which I really liked but was very worn out and I just didn't play the same level of shot with the Mizuno.

However, I stuck with it and practiced a bit more with it and have to say I now completely agree with everything you say. It feels beautiful off the face and you can play a massive variety of shots with it from all sorts of lie, including sand. I'm really gald I stuck with it. The only negative I now have with it is it's about 5 yards shorter than the old Cleveland but overall distance isn't a concern with a wedge. 

Definately worth a look for anyone in the market for a wedge.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've got 3 of these (50, 56 and 60) and like you took a bit of time to get used to them but now I can hit a variety of shots up to and including full shots will all 3 of them.


----------



## Jackooo (Jul 16, 2013)

Good review, I have 60 and 56 in the R12's want to replace my older R Series wedge with the R12 too. Totally agree great wedges, really easy to open up the face too with the different sole's on the wedges.


----------

